# Changed Oil on 1.6 Golf TDI Bluemotion now gets very hot - what could it be ??



## globalmark (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi Guys

Just changed my Oil and oil filter myself on my 2013 Golf BlueMotion 1.6 TDI as just bought it used and oil was pretty Dirty , Used quality Bosch Filter and Quantum longlife 5W30 Full Synthetic oil (petrol/diesel) which recommended online i saw .. Since oil change the Dash digital Oil Temp Reading has been going up to 120˚ - on way home today was hovering 112˚-117˚ but seems go up and down between this range withing a few miles and up to 120 - the analog water temp gauge stays at around 90˚ so that looks ok. Does anyone Know is there something to reset if do a oil and filter change - or any idea why this High , i had a google but seems Much higher then most people mention . I dodnt rememeber it this high before changed oil But i only just bought it and didnt drive so much before changed ...

Any suggestions appriciated Thank


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

If you use oil that is too thick. It will run hotter. Is that the right grade for that engine?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

globalmark said:


> Used quality Bosch Filter


That's an oxymoron. Bosch is not known with high quality engine oil filters.

Not knowing where you live or the outside temperatures, I think you are worrying too much.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

I was seeing about 110c when I was running my engine in. That was on 15/40 mineral in December. On 5/40 now and it's stays about 95c on a run.


----------

